
Analog Devices to acquire Maxim Integrated - fermienrico
https://www.wsj.com/articles/analog-devices-in-talks-to-buy-maxim-integrated-for-more-than-17-billion-11594593796
======
exmadscientist
Best case scenario, Analog eats Maxim and fires their entire management and
product teams... or more. Worst case scenario is a Boeing-McDonnell Douglas
style merger where Maxim is left running the show. That would essentially
remove ADI as a viable product option, so let's hope they're smarter than
that.

(Which they were, when ADI bought LTC. That merger has gone about as well as
these things can, for customers. The difference between LTC and Maxim, though,
is that LTC was best-in-class on every feature save price, whereas Maxim...
friends don't let friends design in Maxim. They're no good for you unless
you're an Apple or Qualcomm.)

~~~
mindentropy
> whereas Maxim... friends don't let friends design in Maxim.

I design occasionally as a hobby. My designer friends would tell me the same.
What is the reason? I have found their documentation and application notes
pretty good and their MAX232 and other convertor ICs are very popular.

~~~
exmadscientist
See sibling comment. Short version: those are their high-volume, low-margin
old parts. Their high-margin new parts are the problem.

